# glad this happen at ice up.aso not happy.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

post to look like this ?



and the hub



glad this all happened towards the end of the season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That sucks! Glad you got a bandaid fix on it and were able to make it home okay. At least it happened just before ice up and not the first part of the season.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so... did this problem find you? or did you find it?? 

looking at how black that cracked/missing piece is, that thing has been broken for awhile.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Ok, so... did this problem find you? or did you find it??
> 
> looking at how black that cracked/missing piece is, that thing has been broken for awhile.


The problem found me. it went out as we was going duck hunting and we found it as we was getting the boat read to launch. Let just say it cut the hunting short so we could get it fixed to get it home. Now I got to replace the whole axle.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ahhh a little duct tape you should be good to go again.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow! Sounds odd to need a whole new axle, sure you can't just replace the spindle? The races usually protect the axle...call hendersons.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> wow! Sounds odd to need a whole new axle, sure you can't just replace the spindle? The races usually protect the axle...call hendersons.


the axle got groves in it from it rubbing on it. it was hard getting the new bearing and hub back on with grease.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A good machine shop can cut and weld a new spindle onto your existing axle.......it'd probably be cheaper than a new axle. Personally, unless the grooves were major, I'd just tuck an extra shim or two at the back end of the new hub so the bearing race wasn't riding over the groove and cinch her up again. I'd then feel the hub the first couple of times I took her out to make sure she's not heating up. If she's not running hot, you're good to go.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think you'll nessecarily need a whole new axle. But I'd take a look at the other spindle while the trailer is out of comission. Likely it needs some work too. If that's the case, I'd just get a new axle assembly with new hubs and all. I'ad get some bearing buddies too. Lack of maintenance and contamination is the root of your problem.
The good news is an axle swap is about 10X easier than replacing the spindles. 
I'll second the proposition that you call Hendersons in Ogden. Best deals hands down and the best prices by far. Service is pretty dang good to.

Later,
Kev


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

There is a Henderson's in SLC also. I wouldn't even mess around with replacing spindles I would just get a new axle hubs and all. Piece of mind is well worth the $50 or so bucks you'll save. I'm sure it would be $200 or less for a new one. 

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have to agree knowing that you have grooves, replace the whole enchilada, it is piece of mind knowing it is all new. Don't get bearing buddies, though. Get the axle with EZ lube hubs, much better than bearing buddies as you push the old grease and water out with this kind rather than just pack the old crap farther in to the hub. Hendersons is located at 1800 South and 300 W, if you know anyone working at an auto garage they charge way less for wholesale. Best of luck, here is what these new hubs look like, most trailers now come with them unless it is just a really cheap trailer.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I would have to agree knowing that you have grooves, replace the whole enchilada, it is piece of mind knowing it is all new. Don't get bearing buddies, though. Get the axle with EZ lube hubs, much better than bearing buddies as you push the old grease and water out with this kind rather than just pack the old crap farther in to the hub. Hendersons is located at 1800 South and 300 W, if you know anyone working at an auto garage they charge way less for wholesale. Best of luck, here is what these new hubs look like, most trailers now come with them unless it is just a really cheap trailer.


Agreed, that system looks much better than bearing buddies. It's been a while since I've purchased anything like that. Just get something that you can service without a ton of hassle. The above mentioned looks like the ticket.

Just for a comparison, for what it's worth. If someone were to bring this problem to me and ask me to cut out the old spindles and weld in new ones, it would probably come in around the $300 mark. For what it's worth, just because of the headache involved in trying to cut the old ones out and spare the axle shaft itself.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

D,

Trust me, you'll be money & time ahead to just replace the axle.


edit:

Looks like Kev beat me to the punch...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys for the info. For a whole new axle that will be a heavy duty then what I got now is around 150 for it all. bearings hubs and so on. I already spent 50 bucks to get the boat home that day.I will be getting it all from Henderson's in salt lake. If you got any info on what bearing and seals to get that would be great.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently went through the same situation on my boat trailer. It is way easier to replace the whole axle. It takes very little time and is a one man job. The axles with the zirc in the end of the spindle are great (I would never rely on a bearing buddy), but you still need to pull the hub once a year and manually inspect the bearings and manually repack them if you want them to really last. 
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> thanks guys for the info. For a whole new axle that will be a heavy duty then what I got now is around 150 for it all. bearings hubs and so on. I already spent 50 bucks to get the boat home that day.I will be getting it all from Henderson's in salt lake. If you got any info on what bearing and seals to get that would be great.


Just tell the person at the counter its for a boat trailer, they'll have options to throw at ya...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks R and longgun i will do that.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

It is some times cheaper to buy a whole axle kit from henderson's, then to buy a few bearings and a new spindel. I was going to rebuild an axle a few years ago, and by the time I bought everything for each side, it was more then an axle kit. They even told me this at henderson's and sold me the kit.


----------

